# SE Xperia launched in India today !



## Pat (Nov 14, 2008)

I do not have a link to the source. I read it on another forum (the source could be trusted though  )




> Yeah.... the SE Xperia, that many of us were waiting for... was officially launched in Delhi today by SE.....
> 
> Its a wonderful device.... and its wonderfully idiotically priced at Rs 44,500...
> 
> Btw.. it comes with a 4GB card and no TV-out cable will be provided.....



Enjoy guys! So now lets wait for a month as some people believe the price will go down to 25k. Lets wait and watch


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 14, 2008)

^^^Btw, its launched at 38k, and I have the pricing hanging in front of me.


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 14, 2008)

In Chennai,XPeria is '41K'.....expensive!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 14, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> ^^^Btw, its launched at 38k, and I have the pricing hanging in front of me.



yesterday i asked its 44000/- around , the dealer said

i was buying only tne sony' phones for last 3 years , i was expecting this X1 but too costly  but a powerfull phone than blackberry right ? 

super style i really love this phone , i was saving money to get this phone should reduce the price


*but now iam going to buy nokia 5800 xpress music great phone like Xperia 1 , but not powerful than X1!!*


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 14, 2008)

*www.gadgetsguru.in/sony-ericsson-xperia-x1-price-specification-buy-india-5152.aspx

I am getting the phone at 38k here.Dealer price.


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 14, 2008)

44k in tvm though....  ...too damn expensive..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 14, 2008)

Damn this recession.now I doubt the 5800 will be anything less than 25k.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Nov 14, 2008)

The 5800 will be launched in the price range of 18-20k


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 14, 2008)

Have my doubts.Most websites have removed their preorder price.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 14, 2008)

lolucrazy.. $800 O.O


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 14, 2008)

gazillion times Better than the iphone at 36k


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 14, 2008)

boohoo! too expensive, why not buy a laptop instead?


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 14, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> gazillion times Better than the iphone at 36k


"Resistive touchscreen"---> FAIL!


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 14, 2008)

Insane


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 14, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> "Resistive touchscreen"---> FAIL!



+qwerty+vga screen+support for more than million tracks+registry tweaking+insanley moddable+load spb shell and touchflo in the same phone+panels=superhit


----------



## krazzy (Nov 14, 2008)

X1 is awesome. Too bad it is so expensive.

Here are some awesome videos of the X1:

Unboxing: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsOHpkm5wmE

Hardware: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlJ6IzuqZKo

Software (Part 1): *www.youtube.com/watch?v=KF5Bq7A4ysY

Software (Part 2): *www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyU4CAAzqvg


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 14, 2008)

hmm..Sony Ericsson is in the League now...


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 14, 2008)

Damn, Too Expensive


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Nov 14, 2008)

It is the Magic of HTC you see...


----------



## Pathik (Nov 14, 2008)

Its $800 in the US, should be 40k+ here.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 14, 2008)

MRP Rs.44500 ... Damn Expensive !  .... Waiting For BlackBerry Storm 9500


----------



## Pat (Nov 14, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> "Resistive touchscreen"---> FAIL!



Windows Mobile ----> FAIL

Ah well and even Nokia has done the same thing. The preorder price of 5800 has changed from 279 Euros to 429 Euros. Guess it would be no less than 25k when launched.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 14, 2008)

hmm nice.. /me waiting for Andriod


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 14, 2008)

Windows mobile osnt fail for everyone, in fact, if you get the hold of it, its one of the best OS's out there.Watch out for Window's Mobile 7.

The m.r.p is 44k, the phone does not cost a cent over 29k, I dunno what the fuss is all about. Even, the N96 costs 35k as of now.It will drop prices in the near future.its an utra high-end smartphone for goodness sake.The E90 is also in the same price range, but lacks a touchscreen.


----------



## Pat (Nov 14, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> The m.r.p is 44k, the phone does not cost a cent over 29k, I dunno what the fuss is all about.



Please explain what you mean.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 14, 2008)

Pat said:


> Please explain what you mean.


He actually meant 39k.


----------



## Pat (Nov 14, 2008)

krazzy said:


> He actually meant 39k.



Lol! Like 39k is damn cheap


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 14, 2008)

Yea, thanx krazzy. After the iphone, even the vertu and Sirocco are cheap. 

What I want to say is that, its quite natural that the price is so steep owing to the "cheap" competition.Its not only SE, all the manufacturers are to blame for this.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 14, 2008)

*SE-X*peria ? SEXY DUDE!
But damn expensive 
I hope the same does not happen to Nokia 5800 XpressMusic. From 20K, it may shoot to 30K.


----------



## oval_man (Nov 14, 2008)

SE Xperia X1 - the MOST powerful mobile on planet earth at this time!....atleast on paper!
(528Mhz processor,qwerty pad,3.2MP cam,good display)

44K is expected!


----------



## 1235Sam (Nov 14, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> "Resistive touchscreen"---> FAIL!


i am with you.What makes iphone's interface so impressive is capacitive+multitouch touchscreen.Xperia lacks in that department.
Anyway Xperia is still impressive with brilliant design and feature set.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Nov 14, 2008)

The Xperia is damn expensive....Why not buy a high end laptop instead of this...

OR   Netbook/Low end Laptop + Any Symbian Phone (15-20k) = Xperia X1


----------



## krazzy (Nov 14, 2008)

If you are the kind of person that thinks of getting a laptop in the price of an X1, then the X1 is not for you. It is a high end phone whose potential customers will already have a laptop and won't be confused whether to pick up a high end phone or a low-end phone.

Plus X1 is smaller than even the smallest of laptops. So it has a considerable size advantage. The way I see it, X1 already is a laptop, just way too small.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 14, 2008)

The Xperia is anyday better than the N96/E90. Its the best smartphone out there, and it comes at a price. those who can afford it, will buy it, Those who cant,will droll over it. Simple.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 15, 2008)

Laptops ? Technically, laptops are supposed to be above 14" in size while notebooks are between 10" and 14" and subnotebooks below 10" size. Please don't mix up the names.

Anyway, X1 is more like a high end mobile phone for the uber rich. But as I have always maintained, you can never replace laptops with mobile phones, though the other way round it may be true. A laptop is a full fledged computer, while a mobile phone is always a mobile phone, and will remain one, with perhaps a PDA attached.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 15, 2008)

LOL you have no idea what we can do with our smartphones now a days. There is hardly any thing left that mobile phones can't do. Even Nokia calls it's N-Series phones as Multimedia Computers.


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 15, 2008)

but the fact remains its not worth it buying a mobile at 45k.....simple.people who are saying buy a laptop or may i say a bike instead...........do not literally mean that laptop could be replaced by a [phone or vice-versa....
its value of money here.............and spending 45k on a laptop,bike,fridge etc etc is more value for money than just a phone......
spending it on a phone is useless.......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 15, 2008)

krazzy said:


> LOL you have no idea what we can do with our smartphones now a days. There is hardly any thing left that mobile phones can't do. Even Nokia calls it's N-Series phones as Multimedia Computers.




Can I play Crysis ? Can I watch high defination movies ? Can I run virtual desktops ? Can I do hardware virtualisation ? Can I be able to play every single type of media file ?

Don't give me the rubbish statements that Nokia gives. The most powerful mobile phone is only as powerful as the weakest subnotebook.


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 15, 2008)

Buying a mobile over 20k is not justified. Still i cant resist n85 which i got for 23.4k. Though it will be my last purchase over 20k as far as mobiles are concerned. 

xperia or touch hd or innov8 etc are fantastic devices but paying over 30k for these is simply not justified.

Resistive or capacitive, even if i was blind i would still have got xperia over hype phone anyday


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Can I play Crysis ? Can I watch high defination movies ? Can I run virtual desktops ? Can I do hardware virtualisation ? Can I be able to play every single type of media file ?
> 
> Don't give me the rubbish statements that Nokia gives. The most powerful mobile phone is only as powerful as the weakest subnotebook.



Please Try crysis on a sub 30k laptop. 

As a matter of fact you can play any media file you want.WM has a klite pack of its own.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 15, 2008)

What about GIMP,Carbide Theme Studio, Inkscape?

Is X1 powerful to run them  

X1 is no doubt a great piece of hardware, but won't find many takers. Even the few rich one's who get it will sure be ignorant about the device capabilities. I have seen many users who own a high end symbian/window mobile, but they hardly know what can their device accomplish.

To be frank, how many amongst us are going to get X1 asap? Now don't utter, uhh... I will get it in 2009, when it becomes manageable.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 15, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Please Try crysis on a sub 30k laptop.
> 
> As a matter of fact you can play any media file you want.WM has a klite pack of its own.


FYKI, crysis DOES run on a Sub 30K laptop. The laptop is the Acer 4530. And it DOES run at playable framerates at low settings. The GPU is nVidia GeForce 9100.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 16, 2008)

*blog.se-nse.net/reviews/sony-ericsson-xperia-x1-review/

The ultimate XPERIA review.

No doubt its the best phone out there. 



> The X1 comes with a total of 384 megabytes of RAM memory. Only 256 megabytes is visible in the system, but this is because these 256 megabytes is strictly for applications. At boot there’s about 152 megabytes free.
> 
> The remaining 128 megabytes of RAM memory is used for both the video graphics and CPU. According to the MSM7200A datasheet, the graphics part of the chipset (presumably the ATI Imageon 2300 or 2700G chip) is capable of delivering up to 4 million 3D triangles per second, and 133 million 3D textured pixels per second fill rate. Furthermore, it supports OpenGL ES - link that up with the large amount of dedicated video memory, and you’ve got an awesome power horse or gaming machine.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 16, 2008)

CNET Review:
*reviews.cnet.com/smartphones/sony-...33351304.html?subj=re&tag=centerColumnArea1.2



> The Sony Ericsson Xperia X1 is a well-designed and fully stocked smartphone that offers great customization through the interactive panel interface. However, with its high price tag, the X1 will be a hard sell for most customers and will be a purely luxury item.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 16, 2008)

Thats hardshell by Cnet.In Europe and the US, the X1 is highly subsidized, and with an 18 month plan you can get it totaly free.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 16, 2008)

But here it won't be subsidized. We'll have to pay the full price. Hence the review applies well to Indian condition.


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Nov 17, 2008)

It looks that Apple guys are not the only stupid ones out there. Let's wait and watch if the price of X1 reduces or remains steady at 41k...[]


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 18, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> *blog.se-nse.net/reviews/sony-ericsson-xperia-x1-review/
> 
> The ultimate XPERIA review.
> 
> No doubt its the best phone out there.




Thanx for the link,

Gr8 review,no doubt!

Whooping RAM of 384MB!!!!!Future ROM updates will make it Rocket FAst!?

Surprised by the presence of two Media Players eventhough "Walkman Player 3.0" is missing!

Only 'MONO' speaker?????!!...surprised again!

Hope..absence of 'Accelerometer' won't affect much!


480 x 800 Display resolution will make Xperia something SPECIAL!


................................Seriously thinking of exchanging my TyTnII for this "Giant"..needs some more analysis!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 18, 2008)

Wlakman 3 player is present dude.


----------



## montsa007 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have an N95, much better than the xeperia, i prefer a micro pc over that thing  *www.safeinvest.110mb.com/redirect.php


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Nov 18, 2008)

Considering what it is offering , the price should have been between 25-30k but what the hell even n96 is over 35k!! , i wont be surprised to see its price drop within few months due to lack of sell .


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 18, 2008)

montsa007 said:


> I have an N95, much better than the xeperia




Are you auditioning for the great indian laughter challenge??

Xperia is the best smartphone in the market as yet, and the price of 39k is totally justified. Its has a full metal casing guys, and has the best quality in the market. It has everything that a phone can wish for and is faster than any symbian phone out there. Guess what, it can even play PS games.


----------



## amitabhishek (Nov 18, 2008)

$800 for a Winmo! Whats wrong with SE guys!!!!! Are they smoking crack?

The hardware is impressive. But why Winmo? why? why? why?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 18, 2008)

Whats wrong with Winmo?? Its technically the best OS out there.Its just that their UI is a bit cluttery, and the OS hogs a lot of memory. It has 10 times the number of apps as all OS's plugged together. It is as customizable as your pc and nowadays, almost as fast.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 18, 2008)

If only it had 5 MP camera 
The phone is otherwise really good.


----------



## amitabhishek (Nov 18, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Whats wrong with Winmo?? *Its technically the best OS out there.Its just that their UI is a bit cluttery, and the OS hogs a lot of memory*.


 
Winmo sucks man! Among other things, it gives gives a task manager on a mobile device! It looks ugly! Probably thats why SE wants to hide it under layer and layer of its own customizations. It carries MS legacy of creating memory hogging softwares. I have used Minmo before switching to E61i I know the frustation and agony. Last thing I expected was SE using Winmo that too on $800 device!


----------



## shreyansh mazumdar (Nov 18, 2008)

i doubt that the price will come down.with such a massive resolution,n 96,85 r no comparison to xperia...the demand for the phone is huge too....sellin like hot cakes...
screw nokia,get xperia if possible.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 18, 2008)

amitabhishek said:


> Winmo sucks man! Among other things, it gives gives a task manager on a mobile device! It looks ugly! Probably thats why SE wants to hide it under layer and layer of its own customizations. It carries MS legacy of creating memory hogging softwares. I have used Minmo before switching to E61i I know the frustation and agony. Last thing I expected was SE using Winmo that too on $800 device!



Which phone did you use dude?? Did it have a 550 mhz proccy?? 256 mb of ram?128 mb of graphics memory?? ati graphics chip??

SE customized the phone so that it come up to the level that the market is currently in.Winmo as i said, is the most customizable OS in the market. You can hack the registry and tweak it to the extreme. The panels are there to bring work at your fingertips. Just press a panel and you are excorted to the page.


----------



## hellgate (Nov 18, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Winmo as i said, is the most customizable OS in the market. You can hack the registry and tweak it to the extreme. The panels are there to bring work at your fingertips. Just press a panel and you are excorted to the page.



yup Winmo is the most customizable os available in the market now.u can make the os look and do watever u want.though without proper hardware it suxs.
so all the ppl who r blaming winmo,plz hav a look at the hardware on which ur running it.

if only X1 came loaded with Winmo 7 (i know Winmo 7 hasnt been released yet).


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 18, 2008)

An honest comparison of Asus P565(a) and Xperia X1(b), both were launched recently



> *NETWORK*
> a)HSDPA 3.6Mbps, UMTS 2100, EDGE/GPRS/GSM 900/1800/1900, Class 10
> b)GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900,HSDPA 850 / 1900 / 2100
> 
> ...


----------



## krazzy (Nov 18, 2008)

Even I was of the opinion that Win Mo sucked before I saw Xperia's videos. The hardware of Xperia is extremely powerful compared to older Win Mo phones and in all the reviews and videos I have noted that the phone is very snappy. Plus SE also has made some good changes to the UI. For example the close button in the top right corner usually just minimizes the app by default in Win Mo, but in the Xperia, SE has made the close button actually terminate the app instead of just minimizing. The reason for that is that first of all the apps don't pile up in the RAM. Secondly the phone is so fast that there is no time difference between launching a closed app and launching an app which was just minimized. So there was no point in minimizing the apps.

Plus the Panel interface works really well. I think with Xperia Sony Ericsson has not only made Win Mo bearable but also a bit fun to use. Plus the usual Win Mo advantages like huge list of supported apps and customizability and hack-ability are still there.

In my opinion the only thing stopping the X1 from being truly successful is the high price. If it would come down to 30k or less, it would be awesome.


----------



## gdatuk (Nov 19, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> *www.gadgetsguru.in/sony-ericsson-xperia-x1-price-specification-buy-india-5152.aspx
> 
> I am getting the phone at 38k here.Dealer price.



Stock Expected??!!??!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 19, 2008)

Dont buy it from here.it is atleast 3k more than the price found in retail stores.


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 21, 2008)

I am totally disappointed with the 'screen' size eventhough display is ok,

I went prepared for purchasing Xperia and examined one handset thoroughly,..

Features are really good...but screen looks very small with awkward dimensions,

Absoultely not worth the huge price...I have even purchased 'Dopod U1000' for 52,000 which has more powerful processor and good UI.

Somehow,Xperia X1 failed to appeal,atleast me.

What is more surprising is this shop in Adyar,Chennai has 2 Xperia sets returned within 1 day and quoted 34.5K ??!!!!

Now,only expectation is "HTC Touch HD"...we'll have to wait & watch!


----------



## krazzy (Nov 21, 2008)

Wait for the HTC Touch HD. It has a 3.8" display compared to X1's 3.0".

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3030/3024312051_ed3a433211.jpg?v=0

*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/sign/sign0200.gif


----------



## uppalpankaj (Nov 21, 2008)

looks cool....Have u any details abt its pricing?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 21, 2008)

The touch HD is huge. Well, good luck on that one.  

Btw, 34.5k for the X1?? Are you sure?? Its a complete steal then. 

The touch HD will be operator locked as the other HTC high ends, such as the Touch Pro and hence.


----------



## moshel (Nov 21, 2008)

BBThumbHealer said:


> MRP Rs.44500 ... Damn Expensive !  .... Waiting For BlackBerry Storm 9500



hee hee....

first everyone waited for the Iphone, it turned out to be expensive, then we waited for samsung Omnia, it turned out to be expensive too...then we waited for Xperia, it turned out to be expensive too.........NeXt Is SToRm lets see what happens now...

I feel that Omnia and Xperia are just riding on the ridiculous pricing of the iphone. most of the buyers will be those who would like to say that they have a phone costlier than the Iphone...

nd now all of a sudden Iphone feels cheaper....


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2008)

HTC's been doing a gr8 job and INDIA is respnding well


----------



## x3060 (Nov 21, 2008)

damn too expensive .....my only hope now is touch hd


----------



## surinder (Nov 21, 2008)

never buy a phone just wait.....!!!!! lol


----------



## krazzy (Nov 21, 2008)

If you think the Touch HD will be cheaper then fuh-get-it. It won't be below 30k.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 22, 2008)

Offcourse Touch HD won't come cheap.
These are the phones on which common man(like me) will just drool over but knows very well he won't be able to afford it. I am content with my one year old 5700Xm


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 23, 2008)

any idea where i can find this phone in mumbai


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 23, 2008)

Even i was thinking abt samsung innov8 after selling my n95 8gb, but it was damn too costly, hence settled for n85.


----------



## oval_man (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi all,

You have one more reason to buy "Xperia X1"...............after all,this is created by an Indian!............

source:  *www.livemint.com/2008/11/14004157/Will-this-be-the-iPhone-killer.html

Be proud...get one!


----------



## girish.g (Nov 23, 2008)

omg missed this news.if the price comes down to around 30k (near iphones price) people may prefer this over the iphone.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 24, 2008)

I dunno why people are so hyped up about the 44k price tag,Its the MRP dudes.its available for 39k everywhere. 39k is reasonable enough. The E90 costs 36k.Dont people buy the E90?? The xperia is thousand times better than the Hyped Nokia.


----------



## girish.g (Nov 24, 2008)

xperia is 39k? that's great then .and whats the price of c905?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 24, 2008)

C905 is 29k. 

i heard its available for 26k in Mumbai,alfa.


----------



## amitabhishek (Nov 24, 2008)

oval_man said:


> Hi all,
> 
> You have one more reason to buy "Xperia X1"...............after all,this is created by an Indian!............
> 
> ...


 
But the pricing is so non-indian. 

Almost 1-2 year since its launch, iPhone remains largely unchallenged.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 24, 2008)

amitabhishek said:


> Almost *3 year* since its launch, iPhone remains largely unchallenged.



Err... 3 years? It was only announced last year in January.


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 24, 2008)

My dealer quoted me 35k for xperia x1  and 39k for innov8 .


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 24, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> My dealer quoted me 35k for xperia x1  and 39k for innov8 .



Does your dealer smuggle them??? 9k less than the mrp?? Where is it? What does he quote the C905 as??


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 24, 2008)

Finally I made up my mind to go for 'Xperia X1'.....Free Memory...146MB! just unbelievable!

Jus faaast..& .gooood!  You have a feeling of something really special!!

Unboxing:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/xpr11.jpg    *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/xpr12.jpg    *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/xpr13.jpg   


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/xpr14.jpg   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/xpr16.jpg    *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/xpr17.jpg


----------



## Pat (Nov 24, 2008)

^^ Congrats buddy!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome man. And remember, you also have 128 mb of dedicated video memory. 

Great buy... the first XPERIA in the forum... How is the initial impressions??


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Nov 24, 2008)

dhan_shh said:


> Finally I made up my mind to go for 'Xperia X1'.....Free Memory...146MB! just unbelievable!
> 
> Jus faaast..& .gooood!  You have a feeling of something really special!!
> 
> Unboxing:


Congrats dude , for how much did u get it for , and dont forget to mention its performance soon .


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 24, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Does your dealer smuggle them??? 9k less than the mrp?? Where is it? What does he quote the C905 as??



Dont know whether its general price or special one for me , but if he said 35k then i can get it for that price. Dont have any idea abt c905 though.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Nov 24, 2008)

@dhan_shh..Many many congrats on ur purchase....

Do post ur experiences...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 24, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> Dont know whether its general price or special one for me , but if he said 35k then i can get it for that price. Dont have any idea abt c905 though.



Dude, m sending you the money, get it for me. 

Please ask him about the C905.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 24, 2008)

dhan_shh said:


> Finally I made up my mind to go for 'Xperia X1'.....Free Memory...146MB! just unbelievable!
> 
> Jus faaast..& .gooood!  You have a feeling of something really special!!
> 
> ...



Whoa.. Congrats man. How much did it cost?


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks to all of you!

I got it for 40,800 (I gave my 8months old TyTn2 for 15K).

I've installed 2 panels and few applications,response is much quicker,I've used many WM devices.

Music player is not good,I think we need to install 3rd party s/w like 'Pocket Player' or Core Player.(iPhone's music quality is really gr8!)

I'm exploring gradually and very happy with the display....surprisingly 'reset' hole is missing?!

Thanking all of you once again!


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 24, 2008)

Enjoy man


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 24, 2008)

gr8 man...enjoy x1


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 25, 2008)

congrats man


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 25, 2008)

^^^ Thankyou 'sms' man!

I've funny & 'fishy' news about Xperia for all:

3D Fish Panel is really awesome & Fun packed: have a look:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/cap2.jpg


Now read about 'fish' from user guide:
3D Fish panel
This panel is an eye-catcher and provides some basic
information. By tapping the screen, you can influence the
behavior of the fish. There are three or four fish, depending on
the state of your phone. The time and date follow the default
Windows format setting. The fish will follow your finger and react
to screen taps.

1 Demekin. The fish turns red when the battery charge
remaining is below 10%

2 Ranchu. The fish turns gold when there is an unread
message

3 Wakin. The fish turns silver when the sound is off

4 Ryukin. The fish appears when there is a missed call

----------------------------------------------------------------------
When there is a 'missed call' 4th fish appears:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/cap3.jpg

When there is 'Message' fish turns 'Gold'!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/cap4.jpg


During sound off: (fish turns silver )

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/cap7.jpg

Opera Browsing is Gr8 (with zoom by just tapping)
*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/cap5.jpg     *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/cap6.jpg

Planning for Tweaks!


----------



## x3060 (Nov 25, 2008)

how is the screen response, is it slow?


----------



## krazzy (Nov 25, 2008)

I guess only the black coloured version is available in India and not the silver.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 25, 2008)

^Anyways Black looks better than the silver.

That fish panel is awesome, checked some videos about that.


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 26, 2008)

dhan_shh said:


> ...surprisingly 'reset' hole is missing?!



Reset hole is under the battery cover?!...quite unusual to see....


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/DSC01020p.jpg


----------



## krazzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> ^Anyways Black looks better than the silver.



IMO silver looks better.


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Nov 27, 2008)

how much is this phone in India. In uk this is being sold since last week of october month.
   Nintendo wii sword


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 16, 2009)

Today Sony Ericsson announced the mid-March availability of 4 new original panels. So, we’ve got a CNN panel for news, sports and weather reports, a Skype panel, the function of which should be obvious; a rather gambling-oriented Mytopia panel and a “On the Road” panel, which gives you access to the music player, easy call handling and navi tools via conveniently-sized shortcuts. Here are the details (quoting SE’s press release):

A new CNN panel keeps you constantly updated with the latest news, sport, or weather and a host of CNN content including access to CNN’s popular citizen journalism tool, ‘i-Report’. Browse information by category, personalise your experience or plug in your location and get instant updates for wherever you are in the world.
A unique Skype panel brings quick access to Skype on the X1, telling you at a glance which of your friends are online. Browse easily through your contacts and call or instant message them in just a couple of clicks, or customise your handset using the evening, daylight or event based effects.
For those who just want to have fun, a new Mytopia panel lets you play bingo and poker games with people around the world. With millions of users there is always someone online to play against or you can play by yourself. You can even collect virtual coins and improve your rank by winning live matches.
For those always on the move, the specially developed ‘On the Road’ panel includes large touch icons and a simple layout. Offering direct access to your music playlists and tracks, navigation tools and easy to use call-handling, this panel will makes your driving convenient and entertaining wherever the road takes you.


----------



## Pat (Feb 19, 2009)

So whats the current price of Xperia in India ?? Its been nearly three months now. I guess **MANY** people here were sure of getting it for 25k within a month after its launch.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 19, 2009)

Its 36k here. 

@pat- I am sure you mistook a year for a month.


----------



## Pat (Feb 19, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Its 36k here.
> 
> @pat- I am sure you mistook a year for a month.



Naah..I specifically remember someone saying "a month and it will be in my pocket for 25k from Alfa" and I had replied saying "we will see" 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95451&highlight=pocket&page=9

Yea well..was just going through that thread. Who was the person who said it should be launched for around 31k 
Also you can see whom I was talking about (from 40k to 25k in a month)!


----------

